# Game 60: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns (3/4)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (45-14) vs Los Angeles Lakers (33-26) *

*When: Sunday, March 4th
Time: 1:30 Arizona
Tv: SUN TV*
*Previous Meeting: 106-114 Lakers *








*(*Game featured on ABC*)*

*Dr. Seuss' Quote's of the Game *
*(Quotes from the previous game)*

_“There was a good effort tonight, especially the two guys off of the bench, Eric Piatkowski and Pat Burke they did a good job for us tonight, probably the difference. Everybody pitched in and did a good job; Leandro Barbosa obviously was good, everybody did there job, it was good workmanship, it was a good win tonight.” - Mike D'Antoni

"We came out and played strong from the beginning and that is one thing coach really stressed before the game that we start out with high intensity and we did that tonight.” - Amare Stoudemire_









*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 3/4)*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, Mar. 2 (AP) -- Phoenix coach Mike D'Antoni dug deep into his bench and there among the cobwebs found a 12-year NBA veteran who can shoot.
> 
> Eric Piatkowski, who had played 7 minutes all season, shot 3-for-8 from 3-point range and finished with 11 points to help the Suns beat the Indiana Pacers for the second time in four days, 115-90 on Friday night.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Raja Bell vs Kobe Bryant*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Los Angeles Lakers Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Phil Jackson*​


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Game 59: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns (3/4)*

stats gonna have a monster game


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 59: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns (3/4)*

Yeeeya boy I get to watch this game. Lamar ain't playing for the lakes by the way. Hope we smash the lakers i hate those guys. Hope amare goes off on bynum.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Game 59: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns (3/4)*

We really need to take a victory against LAL, cause it is more than a game for victory :worthy: This game means much more :worthy: 

P.S. Hmm, I found some mistakes there, Suns have played 59 games and this game gonna be 60th and Suns record is 45-14...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: Game 59: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns (3/4)*

Is Marion playing? Either way, Lakers gonna get destroyed. None of the Lakers SFs are playing. Vlad is out, Luke is out, Mo Evans is out and Lamar is out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game 59: Los Angeles Lakers @ Phoenix Suns (3/4)*



Phoenix32 said:


> We really need to take a victory against LAL, cause it is more than a game for victory :worthy: This game means much more :worthy:
> 
> P.S. Hmm, I found some mistakes there, Suns have played 59 games and this game gonna be 60th and Suns record is 45-14...



With the injuries LA has, it doesn't mean a whole lot. Unless the Suns lose. Which will look pretty bad, even if we are without Marion and Diaw. No idea on their status.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

13 miutes til game time...Lets go suns!!!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

LA hitting from downtown early.

STAT stops the bleeding with a nice post move.

Four TO's so far for the Suns.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

wow...nice And1 by Barbosa


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Suns sucking early..ahah


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

46-46 at halftime.


What is Mike doing? That zone was working perfectly and he went away from it.

Suns need to start forcing some TOs so they can get out and run. Maybe go to the post more because
Bynum is way too slow for Amare.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

GOOD WIN. Thats all I gotta say.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Great game guys... was closer than I thought. Good game boys.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It wasn't easy victory, but It was really big game and I loved to watch it  Lakers isn't very good oponent for us and it won;t be good if they will go down to 7th seed... Amare tonight didin't played really good, we let them to create to much second chance oportunyties, but we played defensively pretty well... It would be good when we will play against the same team like Mavs or Spurs... Now next week we would have just 2 games and another week gonnas be really hard...


----------

